# Great news and a relief for me



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Today was the court date for the final segment of my suit against the people that turned my life upside down forever. The constant pain, disability and sterility has now reached back to the people that caused it in some form.

I've been doing nothing but crying simply because it's over. And reliving everything I went through from start to now and whether I see another penny or not I am at an utter relief that it's finished and I can begin the entirety of closure that I don't have to relive any of it for the exception of what I deal with from now and on.

Though I may never see any of it, or all of it (as the source is as of yet undefined) I was awarded a judgement combined against the people who organized the party that lead to the drunk drivers hitting me. Pain and suffering and the medical bills past and future, combined, reaches towards the sky. 

The jury awarded me 47.5 million dollars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on winning the lawsuit!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I will probably never see any where near that amount. They have nothing to get from them. The point is that it's done. It's finished, they will have to pay some amount before they can do anything with their lives. 

It's just nice that I now can put it all behind me and make my future and not have to dwell on anything and keep it fresh in my mind for these purposes. That I can let it all go other than what I have to deal with for the rest of my life anyways. Reliving and testifying to what I went through has left me very emotional all day long.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

glad to hear that you won the suit B K ...the drudgery is gone...despite the difficulties and pain you will continue to have to endure ; you can relax a bit and get on with your life....
the very best of luck to you young man...
Peace and Blessings....
 loha


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, congratulations! Glad you get to wash your hands of the matter!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats on the lawsuit.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Can you loan me just shy of a million?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

ill be your dog..... lol
congratz on your win, no matter how much it don't make up for the suffering but it will ease it im sure with that amount
just out of curiosity.. if you don't mind me asking...
what permanent injuries have you been left with?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is a list on one of the old threads. Makes me want to never ride a motorcycle, not even once. All the money in the world isn't enough compensation for lifetime pain . Don't count his chicken, though I bet he'll be lucky to collect enough to pay the lawyers. Bankruptcy won't protect you from student loans, but it could help the guilty party here. I would love to see a 47M aquarium, though.

Celebrate the win and start living the rest of your life without this weight pulling you down.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

weedkiller said:


> ill be your dog..... lol
> congratz on your win, no matter how much it don't make up for the suffering but it will ease it im sure with that amount
> just out of curiosity.. if you don't mind me asking...
> what permanent injuries have you been left with?


Don't mind it at all. That's an easy part for me. Because I need, and needed in my recovery and what acceptance I have to come to terms with them.

Due to the hematoma's incurred with my testicles and damage to my prostate both of my testicles are extremely small and I'm sterile as well as needing testosterone replacement therapy for life.

My left wrist has 40% loss of movement.

My right elbow is immobile in a 90 degree angle.

My right wrist does not move at all.

My pelvis does not rotate correctly.

My back has no major loss of mobility.

My jaw does not operate 100% correctly. My front teeth do not match up to have a proper bite. My jaw clicks and hurts to eat rather often.

Everything described all have major pain, every day. Whether I lay in bed or work my BUTT off mowing lawns, which is my current chosen profession and will remain to be. Why? Because I still have the need and feel to be a man and work to provide for my fiance, and my babies (my 2 huskies) as well as my friends and family that need any and all help that I can. The biggest reason as well is to prove to myself and everyone around me that I am not disabled. That I am still a fully functional man. 

It makes the pain much worse and probably causing myself some detrimental harm, but my pride and my personality blossom. And I refuse to stay on a pain pill. Or any generic pain medication. As I need my clear head to push through it, and I cannot risk addiction. I do take them, probably 30 narcotic pain pills every 1-1.5 years and just as many over the counter medications.



emc7 said:


> There is a list on one of the old threads. Makes me want to never ride a motorcycle, not even once. All the money in the world isn't enough compensation for lifetime pain . Don't count his chicken, though I bet he'll be lucky to collect enough to pay the lawyers. Bankruptcy won't protect you from student loans, but it could help the guilty party here. I would love to see a 47M aquarium, though.


If my right arm was to move, I would ride today. Without a question. I love it and miss it daily. I recommend it to anyone and everyone that wishes to ride. Just like driving a car, you have to know that you take more risks than most. That it can happen to you, but you need to be prepared and take those risks for your enjoyment. I had a large auto insurance policy, and a large life insurance policy as I KNEW and ACCEPTED that it could happen. With the obvious hopes that it wouldn't, but it unfortunately did.


----------

